#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Qual sistema é melhor? Topsapp ou Vigo 7

## Bender

Olá amigos, estou para implantar uma dessas soluções aqui na minha empresa mas estou na duvida de qual, as duas me parece bem dizer iguais, mas eu queria opinioes de amigos que ja trabalham com uma delas ou trabalhou, minha preocupação é a implantação e o suporte pós implantação.

Ja estou em produção a mais de 2 anos e atualmente uso PPPoE quero migrar para o hotspot toda minha infra. 

Atualmente uso WPA2 para controle de acesso as inhas interfaces. 

Alguem pode ria me falar alguma coisa?

Obrigado.

----------


## shuttner

Ainda não avaliei o Vigo7
mas o TopSapp tem falha de segurança
com injeção sql vc acessa Central do Assinante

----------


## Magal

Tem 2 anos que uso o VIGO, muito bom e sem problemas de vulnerabilidade!!

----------


## Bender

Pois é eu to inclinado pelo VIGO 7 mas to achando pesado o valor da mensalidade se fosse o mesmo valor do top sapp, seria VIGO com certeza, mas em questão de suporte eles sempre estao disponiveis quando precisamos ou é daqueles suporte que ligamos e ficamos esperando retorno que demora horas?

[]s

----------


## Bender

> Ainda não avaliei o Vigo7
> mas o TopSapp tem falha de segurança
> com injeção sql vc acessa Central do Assinante


Essa eu nao sabia, e voce usa qual sistema atualmente amigo?

[]s

----------


## mgn5005

Bom dia parceiro

Ja testou o bemtevi? da uma testada neste nos usamos aqui e estamos satisfeitos, se integra muito bem ao mikrotik


Abraços


Marcelo

----------


## tcftelecom

Já usei mayauth 1 e2(não tem financeiro,muito bom de gráficos e controle declientes) e estou usando o vigo 7 mas não fui bem sucedido pois quando me informei e conversei com o pessoal foi uma maravilha mas quando implantei e comecei a ter certas necessidades o pessoal quiseram cobrar a parte,(no suporte deixaram a desejar)tenho um problema o qual não conseguiram resolver e preferiram cancelar,pelo valor pago mensal ele poderia ser mais completo,enfim a experiência não foi boa mas tem muita gente que usam e aprovam.

----------


## wimigasltda

Sei que esta fora do tema, mas to usando o mk-auth do pedro muito bom leve e sem nove horas, precisamos de praticidade, isto que gera confiabilidade.
Bugs tem, mas acredito que seja corrigido com o tempo.
Casiu bem a calhar, e o preço é super acessivel.

----------


## Magal

Já tem o Myauth 3 com financeiro.

----------


## lucianogf

certa vez entrei em contato com o pessoal do topsapp, perguntei algumas coisas sobre o programa e uma determinada funcionalidade que eu precisava aqui não tinha, e nem falaram nada sobre implementar, foi a mesma coisa como "o programa é assim, você tem que se adaptar a ele", acredito que um bom programa tem que chegar mais próximo ao que você usa e não você se adaptar ao programa. Lógico, sempre existe uma coisa ou outra que precisa mudar, mas funcionalidades simples devem ser implementadas.

----------


## ijr

Eu uso no meu provedor o Myauth2, já até comprei o Myauth3 (porém ainda é beta).

Para resolver a questão de Help-Desk e principalmente FINANCEIRO, resolvi implantar o Bemtevi, o pessoal tem sido bem atencioso e estamos em fase de implantação e integração com o Myauth2.
Espero que atenda as minhas expectativas.

----------


## hermes

Em 2008 ficamos com muitas duvidas em saber qual o sistema implementar em nosso provedor, verifiquei vários, ate chegar mos ao vigo foram seis meses ate a coisa ficar completamente redondo, hoje ainda existe uma parte de nossa rede que o vigo ainda não cuida, mas estamos migrando aos poucos, a outra parte que o vigo interage com MK e muito show, o sistema e muito estável, e só para se ter uma idéia, já temos mais de 90 dias que simplesmente não fazemos nenhum tipo de contato com o suporte do vigo, quer dizer, isso e muito bom. Por min. e vigo na cabeça!

Abraço

Dep. suporte Viasatdigital

----------


## Magal

Como já disse o Vigo é ótimo e ainda tem a parte financeira que se destaca dos outros.

----------


## alancp

> Já usei mayauth 1 e2(não tem financeiro,muito bom de gráficos e controle declientes) e estou usando o vigo 7 mas não fui bem sucedido pois quando me informei e conversei com o pessoal foi uma maravilha mas quando implantei e comecei a ter certas necessidades o pessoal quiseram cobrar a parte,(no suporte deixaram a desejar)tenho um problema o qual não conseguiram resolver e preferiram cancelar,pelo valor pago mensal ele poderia ser mais completo,enfim a experiência não foi boa mas tem muita gente que usam e aprovam.


Aconteceu coisa parecida comigo com o vigo7. Perguntei sobre um serviço que precisa e disseram que tinha. E depois que descobri a falta do mesmo me ofereceram o cancelamento, mais eu ja tinha perdido quase um mes fazendo os cadastros de clientes e alimentando todo o banco de dados do sistema. Ai é foda... Vou ter que ficar agora... Deu um trabalhão...

Vamos esperar o pessoal ser mais humilde. Mais quanto ao funcionamento do sistema é bom. Tem alguns detalhes a ser melhorado.

----------


## alancp

> certa vez entrei em contato com o pessoal do topsapp, perguntei algumas coisas sobre o programa e uma determinada funcionalidade que eu precisava aqui não tinha, e nem falaram nada sobre implementar, foi a mesma coisa como "o programa é assim, você tem que se adaptar a ele", acredito que um bom programa tem que chegar mais próximo ao que você usa e não você se adaptar ao programa. Lógico, sempre existe uma coisa ou outra que precisa mudar, mas funcionalidades simples devem ser implementadas.



Tenho o mesmo problema com o Vigo... Só que disseram q tinha e depois quebrei a cara. Ou seja. Vou ter que me ajustar...

----------


## lucianogf

isso é falta de concorrência boa no mercado.

o cara faz um programa imaginando que a forma que ele fez é a melhor de todas e que as outras são erradas, e todo mundo precisa se ajustar a maneira do cara.

é zé roelísse!

----------


## NetoGO23

Tambem to procurando um sistema para controle dos clientes.

Já olhei o MK-Auth, Sagu-Pro, PyControle, Vigo(preço salgado pelo tamanho do meu provedor), MyAuth, TotalControl e o do Vitor Veloso. 

O que mais me chamou atenção foi o MK-Auth que tem muita coisas que o outros não tem, mas tambem ainda tá em desenvolvimento de deixa algumas coisa a desejar.

Alguem sabe qual outro programa posso testar?

Preciso que tenha a "Central do Cliente", trabalhe com a carteira 17 do Banco do Brasil, tenha toda parte de datas de cortes disponivel para configuração, que faça cortes automaticos, que faça a parte de registro de tudo que o ip do cliente acessou exporte.

----------


## wescleywifi

> Olá amigos, estou para implantar uma dessas soluções aqui na minha empresa mas estou na duvida de qual, as duas me parece bem dizer iguais, mas eu queria opinioes de amigos que ja trabalham com uma delas ou trabalhou, minha preocupação é a implantação e o suporte pós implantação.
> 
> Ja estou em produção a mais de 2 anos e atualmente uso PPPoE quero migrar para o hotspot toda minha infra. 
> 
> Atualmente uso WPA2 para controle de acesso as inhas interfaces. 
> 
> Alguem pode ria me falar alguma coisa?
> 
> Obrigado.



ola amigo eu nunca trabahei com o vigo7 nao pode nada dizer . mas ja com o topsapp. testei ele por 12 meses e pensa na luta. tem varias falhas tipo . tem falha no controle de banda. tem falha no controle de bloqueio , tem falha pra liberar o cliente, entre outras coisas num gostei e nao recomendo. obrigado.

----------


## Michael

O Vigo tem me atendido bem, apensa de achar que ainda eles deveriam integrar toda adm via web, com ssl e não aquela interface cheia de *$¨@%$!##*$() que deve ser instalada na máquina cliente para acessar é muito pesada pra ficar consultando BD remotamente, fora isso tudo ok.

----------


## Bender

Agradeço aos colegas que opinaram eu tb estou mais inclinado pro VIGO7 mas o que ta pesando é a mensalidade dele. Mas eu preciso tormar um rumo logo pois meu provedor tá um caos... rsrsrs.. 

Voces nem podem imaginar. 

Mas meu medo maior é o suporte deles, como vi alguns relatarem que eles são meio que se quiser usar tá ai se nao quiser não use. Hoje meu maior medo é ficar com um sistema caro e sem funcionalidade, afinal temos que ter um sistema que nos atenda ou seja o sistema deveria se adaptar a nós e não nós ao sistema. 

Bom enquanto isso podem comentar ai. 

Afinal isso aqui é pra isso mesmo.

[]s
Hygor

----------


## Bender

> ola amigo eu nunca trabahei com o vigo7 nao pode nada dizer . mas ja com o topsapp. testei ele por 12 meses e pensa na luta. tem varias falhas tipo . tem falha no controle de banda. tem falha no controle de bloqueio , tem falha pra liberar o cliente, entre outras coisas num gostei e nao recomendo. obrigado.



Mas eles pelo menos eram atenciosos, tipo tentavam resolver o problema?

Ou apenas queriam o deles no final do mes?

[]s

----------


## Bender

> Bom dia parceiro
> 
> Ja testou o bemtevi? da uma testada neste nos usamos aqui e estamos satisfeitos, se integra muito bem ao mikrotik
> 
> 
> Abraços
> 
> 
> Marcelo


Ola entrei no site dels mas nao vi tela alguma de demo do sistema, nem valores.
O custo de implantacao foi muito alto e o suporte deles e bom.

[]s

----------


## Bender

É isso amigos depois de pesquisar bastante resolvi fechar com o vigo até pq o suporte deles me pareceu melhor. 

Mas ficou um pouco salgado mas como a minha situação aqui não pode esperar, fechei logo e amanha começa a implantação.

Já estou baixando o fedora 10 e seja o que Deus quiser. 

Espero que de tudo certo, volto aqui para comentar sobre a minha implantação e minha impressão com o software.

fechei por 500,00 taxa de implantação e 249,00 por mes. 

Valor salgado, mas se me atender vale apena.

[]s

----------


## xandemartini

> Pois é eu to inclinado pelo VIGO 7 mas to achando pesado o valor da mensalidade se fosse o mesmo valor do top sapp, seria VIGO com certeza, mas em questão de suporte eles sempre estao disponiveis quando precisamos ou é daqueles suporte que ligamos e ficamos esperando retorno que demora horas?
> 
> []s


Uso o vigo desde 2006, quando era a versão 6 ainda. Suporte do Rafael e equipe é muito bom, até desenvolveram uma integração com o Myauth para mim. Controlo 4 cidades remotas com ele, nas cidades tenho myauths e o vigo centralizado aqui na minha cidade.

----------


## tcftelecom

Espero que você tenha sorte pois com cinco meses de sistema implantado já estou mudando devido ao suporte e conheço mais quatro provedores trocando,imagine cadastrar mais de mil clientes novamente.

----------


## xandemartini

> Espero que você tenha sorte pois com cinco meses de sistema implantado já estou mudando devido ao suporte e conheço mais quatro provedores trocando,imagine cadastrar mais de mil clientes novamente.


A qual sistema vc se refere q está mudando depois de 5 meses?

----------


## marcostmariano

Uso i Vigo ha quse 1 ano.
Nada a reclamar! show de bola, faz tudo por mim.

----------


## tcftelecom

Estou me referindo ao VIGO 7,usava mayauth e nunca tive problemas só troquei por não ter financeiro mas como disse talvez seja falta de sorte mesmo já estou migrando para outro e não fui bem atendido por eles para minha empresa deixou a desejar mas que os amigos tenha mais sorte que nos.

----------


## cfhank

www.webmikrotik.com.br

deem uma olhada, acho que vão gostar, e a questão de preço é bacana tmb, se encaixa aos pequenos e medios provedores, pois é dividido em pacotes de numero de clientes.

*alguns recursos:*

*Disponível aos Clientes do provedor:* 
Acesso ao web-site 
Preenchimento de dados para solicitação de cadastro 
Central do cliente 
Servidor de e-mail 
Servidor Ftp (disco virtual) 
Envio de mensagens pelo fale conosco 
Alteração de senha instantânea 
Pedido de alteração de dados cadastrais 
Visualização de histórico de pagamentos 
Impressão de segunda via do boleto 
Visualização de histórico de chamados técnicos 
Visualização de histórico de conexões 
Visualização de histórico de sinal 
Acesso ao e-mail via pop3, imap, stmp e web-mail 
Acesso ao disco virtual via web ou ftp 
Site pessoal 

*Disponível ao administrador do provedor:* 
Personalização do web-site 
Envio de arquivos para o banco de imagens 
Criação de páginas personalizadas 
Adição de novos menus 
Adição de links para outros sites 
Envio de arquivos para seção downloads 
Visualização das mensagens enviadas pelo fale conosco 
Envio de notícias para os clientes 
Envio de sugestões ou reportes de erros 
Visualização de usuários online no sistema 
Gerenciamento de usuarios especiais e administradores 
Emissão de boleto de cobrança 
Emissão de carnê de mensalidades 
Adição de bairros ou cidades na área de cobertura 
Cadastro de equipamento receptores de sinal 
Registro de tudo que é alterado no sistema 
Gerenciamento de servidores mikrotik 
Suporte à gerenciamento de contas pppoe e hotspot 
Suporte à mensagem de pendência de pagamento 
Suporte à mensagem de bloqueio de acesso 
Cadastro de endereço ddns próprio 
Criação de planos de acesso 
Cadastro de transmissores 
Impressão de contratos e termos 
Lista clientes removidos 
Estatísticas Gerais 
Gerenciamento de chamados técnicos 
Cadastro de clientes 
Visualização direta do endereço do cliente 
Recurso de cadastro automático de macs 
Lançamento automático de mensalidades 
Gerenciamento de contas de email e disco virtual 
Atualização automática do valor a ser pago pelo cliente 
Visualização de histórico de chamados técnicos 
Visualização de histórico de conexões 
Visualização de histórico de sinal 
Visualização do histórico individual de alterações da conta 
Impressão de recibo personalizado

----------

